# Ever so elusive Black contact paper . . .



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been to 5 stores trying to find just black contact paper, with NO luck ! They have every other color and design but no black

Been to two different miejers , wallmart, target , and lowes

Next on the hunt will be home depot , ace and aco

Any one have any other ideas?


----------



## dendroderek (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe try a more craft oriented store... Hobby lobby?


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

I found some on eBay, and if I recall correctly the shipping was reasonable.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Ill add a few craft stores to the growing list great idea thanks!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

There seems to be a ton of places online to get it. Question though...is it a uniform black on the sticky side? Since it will be viewed through glass, is the glue noticeable?

Jeremy


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Im actually using it on the front of exoterras so That wouldnt matter. I just want something that looks nice and isnt the spongey kind , thats the only black stuff I found so far. I have another option if I cant find it . . .

I prefur to buy it locally so I can look at it in person


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

MISSION ACOMPLISHED !

Found it at Aco harware, on the bottom shelf barley noticable covered in about an inch of dust! no joke lol

So instead of 3rd times the charm , the 8th store was lol

Jo-ann and Michaels didnt have any by the way


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Wish I would have noticed this sooner - that's where I've gotten mine for the last couple years. Every couple months, I have to remind them to order some in for me.


----------



## arkay (Dec 26, 2007)

In my opinion its better to get Window Film than contact paper. The window film sticks due to static electricity so you can peal it off and on as much as you want where contact paper usually is sticky and never comes off or leaves goo behind.

You can find it at Home Depot, it comes in a few different colors too...
Gila 3 Ft. x 6.5 Ft. Black Privacy Window Film - PB78 at The Home Depot


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

arkay said:


> In my opinion its better to get Window Film than contact paper. The window film sticks due to static electricity so you can peal it off and on as much as you want where contact paper usually is sticky and never comes off or leaves goo behind.
> 
> You can find it at Home Depot, it comes in a few different colors too...
> Gila 3 Ft. x 6.5 Ft. Black Privacy Window Film - PB78 at The Home Depot


Great idea. I will try it.
Jeremy


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

Arkay, is that stuff opaque? I'm not sure our Home Depots carry it here, but it sounds a lot easier to deal with than the contact paper.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I use black contact paper on all my viv fronts...

Amazon.com: black contact paper

it is easy to cut, peel and stick on the OUTER glass and then it peels away and is easy to discard.

It does not leave any goo, gunk or residue whatsoever...in fact, you can peel and reposition it - it's just that easy to use.

It really assists the appearence of the viv....your eyes don't hover over the orange leca or bio balls....egg crate ect. It's as if all that is invisible.


----------



## arkay (Dec 26, 2007)

The one I got is like a dark window tint. There are other colors like a frost, mirror, white, gold, and some others. It was hard to find in the store and the Home Depot people werent very helpful. I found it on an end isle near the windows and doors. It had its own little rack. Ask for Window Film. Its real easy to work with too. I've pealed mine up and down 100 times it doesnt loose its grip plus 1 small roll is supposed to cover all the windows in your house so it will cover many tanks or many replacements on a single tank.


----------

